# How much do pinkies cost in your area?



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I was wondering on the cost of pinkies in your area , at the local SuperPet they are $1.99 Cdn (each)







I found some at another petstore 10 @ $9.00


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

1.00 dollar


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

$0.89


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

.75 cents


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

.00...I just go to the basement, raid a litter, throw them in the freezer and BAM! frozen pinkies!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

dracofish said:


> .00...I just go to the basement, raid a litter, throw them in the freezer and BAM! frozen pinkies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

dracofish said:


> .00...I just go to the basement, raid a litter, throw them in the freezer and BAM! frozen pinkies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Just curious ... how many litters doing you have going at a time? (pinkies, fuzzies or full growns)


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > .00...I just go to the basement, raid a litter, throw them in the freezer and BAM! frozen pinkies! :rasp:
> ...


Honestly, I couldn't tell you...my b/f takes care of the mice. I do know that we started out with two males and five females and now we have LOTS of mice...probably over 50 (adults and hoppers). I know he said something about there being several females ready to pop any day now. The hoppers are separated from the nursing moms because they'll eat the babies. It's really interesting to see because if there's more than one female with pinkies they'll pool them all together and nurse them as a community.

We really need to get a breeding rack because right now we're using old tanks that have been sitting around collecting dust. I think we're using two 29g tanks, a couple 10g, a 20 long, a 40 breeder, and a 55g. It's really not that expensive to take care of them because we can get aspen bedding for really cheap and since my mom works for a vet's office that owns a pet food store we get our food for 10% above cost.

We're planning on doing rats someday down the road as well.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Red Eyes said:
> 
> 
> > dracofish said:
> ...


I would hate to see your freezer


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > Red Eyes said:
> ...


Yeah, our freezer is about half full of frozen mice, rats, pinkies, and chicks. Soon to be on the list is rabbits when the Burm gets bigger. We'll also be getting a Tree Monitor soon (don't know exactly which species yet) because we were lucky enough to be given the perfect enclosure for free so that'll mean even more meaty stuff in the freezer!

That's also not including the loads of greens we have to buy every day for the Beardies and Iggy...not to mention all the bugs the Beardies go through (about 1,500 superworms a week).


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

$1 here


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

dracofish said:


> .00...I just go to the basement, raid a litter, throw them in the freezer and BAM! frozen pinkies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds so disgusting......









But that was because I didnt read the whole thread.


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

1$ here in pa


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

frozen pinkies are about £3 for 10, never bought live.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

1$ around here


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

1.00 here..at Uncle Bills. I wish i could own my own freezer of those things. Im sure it ends up being tons cheaper in the end. Thats a great idea if you have the space.


----------



## R-Fury (Jul 19, 2005)

Cost like 4 dollars for a small baggy at petland that comes with like 6 pinkies.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

35p each or 10 for £3


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

5 for $1.00 at the local reptile show


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

I got them for free when I was working at my LFS. They always told me to get what want before they're thrown in the freezer.


----------

